# Dai-a-rabbet Festool style



## charimon (Apr 8, 2009)

I needed to make some 5/16 deep by 3/8 wide rabbets the other day but didn't have a rabbit bit for the OF 1010

So i put the copier scaner accessories to use
Then angle arm









and the Copier Scanning Set









I used a 3/4 straight bit and with it i can rabbet a full 3/4 wide 

Here is the set up
YouTube - Using router accessories for Rabbets

here is the cuts

YouTube - Using router accessories for Rabbets 2

let me know what you think
Craig


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI charimon

That's neat but just about all trim routers come with that type of attachment just for that type of job, even the low price trim routers do..(the 25.oo dollar ones) 
Don't need a lot of HP to do a rabbet..

Marvel 40 Feature Demo: Trim Base

Here's one that comes with the Bosch Colt, see below.
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR20EVS...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1257883940&sr=1-2

=========




charimon said:


> I needed to make some 5/16 deep by 3/8 wide rabbets the other day but didn't have a rabbit bit for the OF 1010
> 
> So i put the copier scaner accessories to use
> Then angle arm
> ...


----------



## icehugger (Oct 23, 2009)

That device could prove very handy. I recently had need for just such a thing but managed to sort the job out by using the MFS 700. I have bought an accessory kit for my OF2200 which included just about every accessory known to man, but inexplicably, doesn't include the edge trimming kit.
I guess I'll just have to spend even more money ...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

OF 1010
OF 2200
MFS 700

OK guys. Around here, unlike another forum, you have to be a bit more specific than that.


----------



## icehugger (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry about that. The OF1010 and OF2200 are Festool routers. The numbers relate to the wattage, I think. So the 1010 is a midsize machine, the 2200 is Festool's largest router. The MFS 700 is a template guide. It consists of four lengths of aluminium extrusion connected together to form a rectangular guide. The 700 relates to the length of the longest side - 700mm. It can be used to guide the router for cutting dadoes, circles, hinge cutouts, etc.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Couldn't you just use a standard edge guide for the straight outside rabbet ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gavin

Yes and no,,when you get into starting point and the end of the stock it gets a bit tricky  not to say anything about the little rip/bump, lift out from the rabbit bit that they like to do most of the time..you can always go back and sand it off to get that nice cut..but with the offset tool you don't need to ride on the edge that's being removed..just below it.. 

======



gav said:


> Couldn't you just use a standard edge guide for the straight outside rabbet ?


----------



## charimon (Apr 8, 2009)

oops


----------



## charimon (Apr 8, 2009)

here is something else you can do with it

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijowsgI9ZKU 

Craig
If anyone knows how to get these to play right on the forum post i would love your help


----------

